# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Сезамовый Рис-вкусно без слов!

## Maral Alim

WONDERFUL Sesame Seed Rice for Krishna:
Rice-1 kg
Dry chilli-10
Beaten black gram-25 grms
Lemon-1
White sesame seed-
asofetida -1 chitike
Cashew nut -25 grms
Ghee-1/4 kg
salt-as per taste
--------------
1.Boil rice keep a side. 
2. roast the cachew nut in a pan of little ghee and keep a side.
3. roast curry leaf, sesame seeds, beaten black gram, dry chillis all with little ghee.
4. then mix everything together.
5. put salt and lemon juice, mix well!!!!!!! AND OFFER TO SRI SRI GOURA NITAY!
-------------
 Рис со семенами кунжута для Кришны: 
Рис-1 кг 
Сухой чили-10 
битый черный грамм дал-25 GRMS 
Лимон-1 
Белый кунжут- 
asofetida -1 пучок 
Кешью -25 грамм 
Топленое масло-1 / 4 кг 
соли согласно вкусу 
-------------- 
1. Мойте и варите рис, положите в сторону. 
2. жарьте орехи кешью на топленом масле и держите в стороне. 
3. жарьте карри листья, семена кунжута, черный грамм дал, сухой перец все с небольшим топленым маслом. 
4. затем смешать все вместе. 
5. положить соль и лимонный сок, хорошо перемешать !!!!!!! И ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЕ к Шри Шри GOURA NITAY!

----------

